# Patti barge #



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a good # for the Joe Patti barge


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

198 Joe Patti Memorial Reef** July 2013 175ftx40ftx10ft barge with numerous steel figures welded to deck 50 30 17.330'N 87 13.755'W

From the public number page on Escambia County's Website


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for that number Jon I was able to find that on the public site I was just wondering if anybody may have verified it I'm going to take my daughter out this weekend for her first open water dive just didn't want to have to be looking around for it


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those numbers are right on the Patti Barge. Vis and seas should be excellent all weekend. Patti is a great place to take your daughter.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

sealark said:


> Those numbers are right on the Patti Barge. Vis and seas should be excellent all weekend. Patti is a great place to take your daughter.




Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Got a new dive buddy.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

great job Toner, I got a 13 year old granddaughter that just got certified last year. Hope Dad will let me start spoiling her.:thumbup:


----------

